# Vegetables....



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So I use treats when working with Zoe but I don't want to give her regular dog treats anymore. I was wondering if anyone could help me with finding out what vegetables are good for dogs. Zoe is not a picky girl at all so I figured I would go with that. I use boiled chicken but looking to change it up...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

have you tried Freeze Dried Livers Beef or Chicken? or Roasted Lamb or Beef Lungs? I also like to use Meat Rolls because you can cut them up to whatever size you want...


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Vegetables that are good for dogs include green beans, cabbage, carrots, green beans, broccoli, you can also give them fruit like apples, pears(no seeds) oranges and grapefruits also you can add peanut butter to the veggies to make it more appealing. Not only do these vegetables add healthy antioxidants to your dog's diet, they also are a significant source of soluble fiber and roughage which can promote intestinal health in your dog.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sydney said:


> have you tried Freeze Dried Livers Beef or Chicken? or Roasted Lamb or Beef Lungs? I also like to use Meat Rolls because you can cut them up to whatever size you want...


I have never even seen those but if it's good for her then I think I will give it a try...

Thank you Sydney


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I really like the freeze dried beef liver, but a big tub is like $30 (my mom usually buys it for the dogs for Christmas) but they have a lot of pieces in the tub


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Vegetables that are good for dogs include green beans, cabbage, carrots, green beans, broccoli, you can also give them fruit like apples, pears(no seeds) oranges and grapefruits also you can add peanut butter to the veggies to make it more appealing. Not only do these vegetables add healthy antioxidants to your dog's diet, they also are a significant source of soluble fiber and roughage which can promote intestinal health in your dog.


Ohhh Thank you..

Sounds like I have lots of choices..


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

lil bit pit karma said:


> Vegetables that are good for dogs include green beans, cabbage, carrots, green beans, broccoli, you can also give them fruit like apples, pears(no seeds) oranges and grapefruits also you can add peanut butter to the veggies to make it more appealing. Not only do these vegetables add healthy antioxidants to your dog's diet, they also are a significant source of soluble fiber and roughage which can promote intestinal health in your dog.


That stuff won't give the dogs the runs?:snow:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I really like the freeze dried beef liver, but a big tub is like $30 (my mom usually buys it for the dogs for Christmas) but they have a lot of pieces in the tub


That's not to bad. When I give treats it's such a small peice that it's just a taste for her...LOL. So it would last a longtime for me..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I thought citrus was bad for dogs... Oranges? New to me! My dogs would love them, but I didn't know they were safe!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Toxic Foods and Plants for Dogs

Known foods to be toxic to dogs. Personally I avoid giving my dogs anything but meat and meat products. They don't really NEED veggies or fruits and I just don't want to risk it 

I either make my dog treats or I get them at a doggy bakery. One treat I will buy from Petco is PupCorn..for some reason they all go crazy over that stuff.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

as for citrus I don't think its particularly bad but it can cause vomitting which in turn tears up the stomach and esophogus (sp) lining.

"Citrus fruits contain citric acid, limonin and oils. These have been linked to irritation and possibly even central nervous system depression dogs. (Of course, a single wedge of orange may only give your dog a stomach-ache.) "

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/349495/what_foods_can_harm_your_dog.html?cat=53


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OMG I bought one canister of Pupcorn for Jarvis and Neela years ago right before I found out about her allergies...and they still go bonkers when they hear the name! They LOVED it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I give my dogs what I eat. They love veggies and fruit. We have a small apple tree and the dogs went crazy eating the apples that fell. Oh and the wild plums too, I hate that that tree died it was nice to have wild plumes.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I give Peanut baby carrots and blackberries he goes crazy for them but I only give him one or the other and no more then 2 a day. For his training I use kibble. Also, have you tried ice cubes?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh Yes.....

She will do anything for an ice cube..LOL


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

As with the fruits and veggies you dont want to "over do it" by giving them to much in a day then yes it could and might upset their tummies, but as an treat I dont see anything wrong with it.


----------

